# Anyone have experience receiving a chronic lyme disease diagnosis?



## peppermintandvinegar (Apr 17, 2016)

After suffering from IBS-C for nearly 8 years I started developing symptoms like Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. My search for what may be causing the combination of symptoms brought me to a doctor who decided that I may have chronic lyme disease.

To be honest, I don't believe that lyme disease has anything to do with my symptoms. The doctor couldn't really say if my IBS symptoms were actually lyme related. He acknowledged that I could be having fatigue because of a different cause of IBS. Plus, upon closer inspection, my test results don't definitively say that I have chronic lyme disease.

I'm curious to see if anyone else has a similar story? Did you start out with an IBS diagnosis and then end up with a chronic lyme disease diagnosis? And if you chose to go through treatment, did it help your IBS symptoms?


----------



## jjglad (May 6, 2016)

I have Lyme and am going thru a more natural treatment called the Cowden Protocol sold by Nutramedix. I have already dealt with 5 months of CDiff so I could NOT deal with any antibiotic treatment associated with treating Lyme disease. I just wanted you to know that there are more "natural" treatments for Lyme to try. It probably takes a little longer, but I have currently been doing this Cowden protocol for a few months. I have been dealing with Post Infection IBS since the CDiff so the Lyme treatment is not doing anything for my PI-IBS issue.  I sure wish it would.


----------



## peppermintandvinegar (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks! I will look into the Cowden protocol. Is it working for you?


----------

